# hdmi to dvi not working



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i have a lg ru-44sz61d rear projection tv and it has a dvi-d port on the back of it. i got myself a dvi-d to hdmi adapter and ran an hdmi cable from the tv to my laptop with hdmi out. on my laptop, i see the tv in catalyst control center it says digital tvs connected and tells me its an lg and everything but i get no picture on the tv i have the tv set on dvi and still nothing. any idea why it wont work


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Make sure the laptop resolution is set to one that the LG can accept.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

yustr said:


> Make sure the laptop resolution is set to one that the LG can accept.


Bump your resolution down to 1024x768 and try it then. And up the resolution until you meet your limit.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

how do i do that in CCC pro on this laptop i cant find the option to adjust the res on the monitor just on the laptop


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you are cloning the desktop, then they are both the same resolution. If you have extended the desktop on the TV, then you simply adjust the resolution on the TV (in the desktop properties). If you are only using one at a time, and toggling between them, you will likely have to boot into Safe Mode, toggle to the TV and adjust the resolution.

With all of that being said, you will likely need to use standard TV resolutions (ie: 480/720/1080 @ 60hz). Also note that most of the old projection TV's like you are using, did not support 1080P. So you are limited to 480P or 720P resolutions.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

i can do 720p but only when i close my laptop lid


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Chyrio said:


> i can do 720p but only when i close my laptop lid


That sounds like the laptop video chipset can't support the combined resolution of the two screens.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

its an hp elitebook 8530p with a radeon 3650


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

supports resolutions up to 2560x1600

ATI Radeon


----------

